#ubuntu-phone 2012-03-27
<AJH101> hi do we have an eta for U on a phone
<Myrtti> nope
<Myrtti> not a public set date, no
<AJH101> hmm ok
<Myrtti> of course depending on what do you mean "on a phone"
<AJH101> is there a decent beta?
<AJH101> forgive me - what do we have available currently?
<popey> AJH101: no, not yet
#ubuntu-phone 2012-04-01
<electron> hello
<imnichol> So with webOS going opensource, has there been any word on whether UbuntuPhone could incorporate some parts of webos?
